# Traveling home to Minnesota



## Lawgirl11 (Apr 3, 2019)

We will be in Frisco Texas and would like a nice scenic route back to Minneapolis MN. Have always taken the freeways. Any suggestions as to a new route? We have all the time in the world since we are retired. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 3, 2019)

Being from MN as well, traveling to see the family from FL got old. Dont know if it's too far out of the way, but we enjoyed riding the river as much as we could. Jump on 61, it starts in the south and will drop you right off in the cities. As you go through Lake City MN(Birthplace of Water Skiing) Stop by Huttels Locker and grab ya some great brats to cook up once you get home.


----------

